# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Buôn Ma Thuột : Khách sạn Hoàng Lộc !!!

## hotelhoangloc

Khách sạn Buôn Ma Thuột : 
*KHÁCH SẠN HOÀNG LỘC*
07 – 09 Ybih Aleo, TP. Buôn Ma Thuột, Tỉnh Daklak 
Website: Hoang Loc


Khách sạn Hoàng Lộc là một trong những khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 3 sao tại TP Buôn Ma Thuột.


Tọa lạc giữa trung tâm thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột, Khách sạn Hoàng Lộc thật sự là một địa điểm lý tưởng cho việc nghỉ ngơi, tham quan, du lịch, mua sắm và đi lại của du khách.




Với 71  phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế.

Mỗi phòng đều được trang bị hệ thống Internet không dây (Wifi), truyền hình cáp, máy lạnh, phòng tắm với hệ thống nước nóng lạnh, hệ thống tự động báo cháy an toàn, camera hoạt động 24/24.






 Có nhà hàng phục vụ tiệc cưới, hội nghị và các dịch vụ khác như: Karaoke, Massage,…








Dịch vụ thuê xe và các loại dịch vụ du lịch, dịch vụ đưa đón sân bay. Nhận thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng, đặt vé máy bay trong và ngoài nước.

Với đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp luôn sẵn sàng thường trực 24/24 giờ phục vụ mọi nhu cầu của quý khách một cách hoàn hảo.

*Dịch Vụ*

- Phục Vụ nước uống tại phòng
- Giặt ủi nhanh và giặt khô
- Đặt vé máy bay và tour du lịch
- Dịch vụ cho thuê xe du lịch
- Quầy báo chí & Thông tin du lịch
- Massage Sauna Steam Bath

*Tiện Nghi*

- Đại sảnh trang bị máy vi tính kết nối Internet 24/24 Khách dùng miễn phí
- Sử dụng miễn phí wifi ADSL Internet tại tất cả các vị trí phòng tại khách sạn
- Phòng họp lớn trang nhã có sức chứa từ 300 700 khách thích hợp cho tổ chức tiệc cưới ,sinh nhật , hội nghị, mừng thọ, tiệc rượu , hoặc các buổi liên hoan...vv.
- Các sảnh tiệc đều được trang bị Micrô, màn hình, máy chiếu(Overheadprojector&screen), LCD projector (nếu có yêu cầu), VHS video & monitor, Truyền hình, Flip char, cắm hoa.
- Gồm nhiều phòng  họp nhỏ rất thích hợp cho cuộc hội thảo, cuộc họp trên dưới 50 người hoặc tổ chức các tiệc gia đình.








*Finding days ở BMT ngày 6/4/2012, mềnh chộp đc mấy tấm bên web gionghatviet ne**:*
**
**

**


*Bảng giá phòng ngủ:*



Giá phòng bao gồm ăn sáng Buffet,10% thuế VAT Và 5% phí Phục vụ          

  - Khách  theo đoàn ở dài hạn sẽ được chiết khấu đặc biệt
  - Nhận thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng American Express, Visa Master MTV 

Phương châm phục vụ của khách sạn:

*" "Ấn tượng ban đầu sẽ làm khách hàng nhớ mãi!!!"*

* CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI DẶC BIỆT DÀNH CHO MÙA CƯỚI 2013* 
Tại Khách Sạn Hoàng Lộc

Ngoài các khuyến mãi kèm theo đặc biệt 
được tặng tiền mặt từ4.000.000đ - 7.000.000đ

*TẠI WEDDING PALACE*
- Quà Tặng Sôcôla
- Khuyến mãi Thiệp cưới
- Khuyến mãi 1 xe 16 chỗ
-Khuyến mãi xe Limousine ( 10km)
Ngoài ra còn rất nhiều dịch vụ khuyến mãi hấp dẫn khác kèm theo.

Rất hân hạnh được đón tiếp Quý khách!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

*KHÁCH SẠN HOÀNG LỘC*
Địa chỉ: 07 – 09 Ybih Aleo, TP. Buôn Ma Thuột, Tỉnh Daklak 
Điện thoại: (84-500) 6251777 - 3956704 
Fax: (84-500) 6251234 – 3956703 
Email: hoangloc@hotelhoangloc.com.vn
Website:Hoang Loc

*Wedding Palace*
74 Bà Triệu , Buôn Ma Thuột, Dak Lak
Tel : 05003 873777  - 05003 873888 – 05003 873888
Fax : 05003 873456
Email: weddingpalace01@gmail.com

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Chúc mọi người buổi chiều vui vẻ nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Chúc mọi người sáng đầu tuần làm việc tốt nha.

----------


## hotelhoangloc

ACE trên 4rum sẽ đc giảm giá khi đến với Hoàng Lộc và Wedding palace  :Big Grin:  hi hi

----------


## hotelhoangloc

uuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## hotelhoangloc

chúc mọi người ngày mới tốt lành và ấm áp

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Qua 2 ngày nghỉ lễ ai còn dư âm ko nào  :Smile:

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Chúc mọi người sáng đầu tuần làm việc hiệu quả.

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Trung thu tới em rước đèn ông sao nè.

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Rước đèn xong cùng đi thả hoa đăng nhé mọi người.

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Chúc mọi người một ngày làm việc tốt nhé  :Smile:

----------


## hotelhoangloc

chúc mọi người ngày mới tốt lành

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Chúc mọi người một chiều thứ 7 vui vẻ  :Smile:

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Chúc mọi người một giáng sinh vui vẻ, an lành và tràn đầy hạnh phúc.

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Chúc mọi người một valentine ấm áp, hạnh phúc cùng người mình thương yêu nhất nhé :Smile:

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Chúc mọi người một thứ 6 vui vẻ, chuẩn bị tinh thần đón cuối tuần nhộn nhịp nhé  :Smile:

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Khách sạn Hoàng Lộc cùng hưởng ứng giờ trái đất  :Smile:

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Khi tổ chức tiệc cưới tại Hoàng Lộc 1 và Hoàng Lộc 2 các bạn sẽ có cơ hội được rót tháp rượu thiên nga bằng băng đá rất lung linh nhé ^^!

----------


## hotelhoangloc

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## hotelhoangloc

chúc tuần mới tràn đầy năng lượng nào ..............................................

----------


## hotelhoangloc

giáng sinh 2013

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Khi tổ chức tiệc cưới tại Hoàng Lộc 1 và Hoàng Lộc 2 các bạn sẽ có cơ hội được rót tháp rượu thiên nga bằng băng đá rất lung linh <3

----------

